# Hivebodies, woodenware



## sdracer12 (Apr 17, 2009)

I purchased 20 sets of deep hive bodies from hivebodies.com in Hazel,SD this spring, picked up the boxes at their location, and I was very happy with their quality and service. The wood is good quality, the box joints were cut on professional cnc equipment, and the price was very competitive. Their midgrade line of boxes look like 1st grade wood to boot, lol. Thanks alot, and I will purchase from them again.


----------

